# Traffic Fines,



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

This morning When I was on Al Nada Interchange there was a minor accident in front of me so I drove around them on the hard Shoulder, but took advantage and skipped about 20 car spaces while I was at it, however when I reached the bottom of the hill there was a police officer taking down the number plates of my car and the other drivers who had done the same..

What I was wondering is. Does anybody know what the fine is for Driving on the Hard Shoulder??


Also what are your opinions on the lack of action of the police when drivers are swerving across lanes without looking, or driving at night with no lights working ( even brake lights)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a list of all the offences, plus fines and black points as introduced in March last year. Apparently for 'overtaking on the hard shoulder' the fine is Dhs 600 and 6 black points.

Add yes, the police are hypocrites.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Let's see if I can attach the PDF of the list of offences with fines and points....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I have a list of all the offences, plus fines and black points as introduced in March last year. Apparently for 'overtaking on the hard shoulder' the fine is Dhs 600 and 6 black points.
> 
> Add yes, the police are hypocrites.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba

Talk about a money making machine, I see them in front of Al Mullah Plaza every morning writing down number plates, where people are cutting into lanes at the last minute. hopefully the money is going into use to improve the infrastructure. then there wouldn't be a problem. 

These police could be better deployed to locations where they could make a difference in directing traffic better..

One morning last week there was an officer on top of Al Nada Interchange where there should really be a Traffic light and he was directing traffic in an efficent manor, which eliminated the usual mayhem and this acutally cut 15-20 minutes of my journey. 
but that was only one day, instead they put their resources into hiding behind walls waiting for unsuspecting drivers to fine


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

you could go to the website for dubai police and there you can type in your number plate and a list of fines attached to your car number plate will be displayed.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Add yes, the police are hypocrites.
> 
> -


And they aren't the "brightest crayons in the box"!!! For instance, on my way home right now, on SZR ("south" bound) where the road sort of splits so it can go under an overpass, a PO stopped a white SUV in the MIDDLE of the road. The PO was getting out of his car to talk to the driver!! I kept waiting for someone to just slam right into the 2 of them - rear ending both. Of course, the surrounding traffic was doing 100 kph or faster.

Amazing what I see day in and day out here - and that is from the cops who are "patrolling the roads". Incredible!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

sesh2gounden said:


> you could go to the website for dubai police and there you can type in your number plate and a list of fines attached to your car number plate will be displayed.




Thanks for that, I'm on there trying to check it out at the moment but the website keeps Crashing.. 
fingers X for no fine


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i have seen cops change lanes without signaling tons of times. do they even tell you that you are supposed to use your indicators when you change lanes in driving schools out here?!??!?

also this one time i was driving on JBR going around 70 when I noticed a car behind me flashing his high beams. i was driving in the left lane and both the middle and the right lane were empty (it was past midnight). he kept flashing his high beams for like 5-10 seconds and finally gave up and overtook me by taking the empty middle-lane. to my surprise the car was one of those toyota SUV cop cars!!


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

1) a small digit number
2) a 4 by 4
3) a nearly local looking person driving.

there u go...if the problem is offensive it can be explained to the police officer in arabic...he may let you go. but if you dont know arabic then the chances are the police officer will be less lenient with you and probably ignore your request.
you may have seen the fines list already.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Folks! My life is one BIG FINE in DUBAI! hahaha...

Get this - this is why I am always pessimistic about everything in Dubai! I just don't trust anyone or anything here!

I rented a car from Hertz in like August (which is like 5 + months ago) and I just got the bill for it... they are back billing... wtfff? 800AED! I swear they are vacumizing my life away!

Here's the best part - they give me the fine report in ARABIC! Like wtf man! I don't know how to read arabic 








-Joey


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

says you were between 41-50km/h over the speed limit


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Ramin said:


> says you were between 41-50km/h over the speed limit


Yah i'm some what of a bad-a-s-s!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> -Joey


From right to left:
Violation #, time and date, private car (98525 is the license plate, I assume), fine and the feedback column says that you exceeded the max. speed by more than 41 but less than 50 kmph.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> speed by more than 41 but less than 50 kmph.


A pimp by blood not relation!  (those of you who know Biggie & Jay-Z, would get what i'm saying..)

Man yah I fly buy anything and everything I am the absolute of no patience on the roads of the Dubai!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

It means your offence was an exceed of maximum speed limit by between 41 to 50km/h.


----------

